# Cades Cove



## spotchasser (Jan 25, 2011)

I just got back to the house after an awsome trip to the cove. I wasnt sure what to expect but it sure surpassed anything I could have imagined. I had deer grunting, chasing does, fighting, and rubbing trees all around me. I had a blast for sure and took a bunch of pictures. I thought I would share a few with everyone. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like a great trip - thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty dog-gone cool.  I'm glad you had a good trip & appreciate your sharing with us!  Makes me want to be there now!  Looks like the bucks are dropping antlers already...


----------



## quackwacker (Jan 25, 2011)

awesome!

Is that a coyote walking the edge of that field behind that one deer?


----------



## Eddy M. (Jan 25, 2011)

great shots ---- wish I could be there


----------



## jigman29 (Jan 25, 2011)

One of my favorite places to visit for sure.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spotchasser (Jan 25, 2011)

Rip that antler was broken off right above his eye guard he just lost it in a fight....guack yes that is a yote in the background there were about 3 of them that were checking the field


----------



## dawg4028 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!  Have not been up there in years!


----------



## quinn (Jan 25, 2011)

Heck yeah!looks like you might have gotten some whip lash with all them critters running around!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 25, 2011)

You got some wonderful shots on that trip have you got your mushing finger in a splint or did you wear a blister on it I enjoyed them


----------



## ronfritz (Jan 25, 2011)

That's quite a series!!  Very nice and thanks for sharing.


----------



## mlbfish (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks like a great trip. You did a good job capturing it. I tried to get my wife go last weekend. "to cold" she said


----------



## DSGB (Jan 26, 2011)

Great shots! Is that Abrams Falls? Bet that water is some kinda cold!!


----------



## spotchasser (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah its abrams falls what a hike to get there. The water was very cold while we were there a group of boys decided to take a swim along with there rabbi. A little to cold for me to jump in


----------



## DSGB (Jan 26, 2011)

I've jumped in in June/July and it is cold then. I couldn't imagine jumping in this time of year.


----------



## leo (Jan 26, 2011)

Fine cove captures, thanks for sharing them


----------



## cre8foru (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are awesome. Makes me wanna go back to the Cove. Love it up there.


----------



## 77david77 (Jan 26, 2011)

great pics . i love that place


----------



## Hoss (Jan 26, 2011)

Now that looks like an awesome trip.  You got some fine shots.  Thanks for taking us along.

Hoss


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the pics!!!!!!!!!!! Abrams Creek! Some fine fishin to be had there!


----------



## cornpile (Jan 28, 2011)

WOWSER !!! Love the deer pics.


----------



## millersteve3838 (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool.   I am going tomorrow. Many I can get in on the action too


----------



## deerboy (Feb 7, 2011)

best deer pics ever and i love the iced tunnel.


----------

